# Bagger Attachment



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Anyone have the bagger attachment for a GT5000 w/48" deck. I'm interested in the xxx.xxxxx model number so I can order the chute adapter form Sears. I'm going to make upe my own bagging utilizing my trailer as I have a lot of pine straw, etc. to pick up in the spring and fall. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Deere (Sep 16, 2003)

This sounds like a cool project. I hope you can come back with a picture of this once you have it working. 

-D


----------



## LGT120 (Sep 19, 2003)

I have a brand new Gt5000 and bought the bagger for that tractor. The model number for the entire bagger unit is 917.249870 The main pieces you might be looking for are the lower chute that attaches to the deck - #174345
and the upper chute- #176741 along with all the assorted straps and bolts and washer, etc... but I'm not typing all those numbers!!!
Hope this helps...


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Thanks for your help. I went out to the Sears sight and checked out what I need. By the time I purchase the lower chute and related items, it's almost 2/3 the cost of a new bagger unit. So I guess I get the brake out and bend up my own lower chute.


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Probably the best way to do it is to make it your self. I did that on my old mower and the thing never had any issues with clogging, etc.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

leolav, what did you build the chute out of? I was thinking of makit it out of coil stock, as I own a brake. What do you think??


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

That is exactly what I did. I brought the coil stock to work, used the brake to make the chute. Used the english wheel to make the deck connection and then mig welded the whole thing together. 

I have some pictures of the unit somewhere. I actually sprayed the tractor and the chute the same red color. I bought the tractor used for $200. Repainted it, rebuilt the engine, and changed the belts. I turned around and sold it for $800. An older Wheelhorse.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Great to here someone has some experience at it. Pardon my ignorance, but what is an *english wheel*?

I'm looking forward to seeing those pics.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*english wheel*

A english wheel is a tool used to shape sheet metal. If you ever watched anything about Jessie James the bike builder he uses one alot. Here is a link.
Jody
http://www.metalcrafttools.com/


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*Thanks Jodyand* 

for the info on the English Wheel. Looking at those prices has led me to believe I will never own one. :wow:


----------

